# How to cook a Pizza without an oven



## Green Bees (Sep 27, 2009)

Ever fancied a Pizza but could not be bothered to cook it in the oven, or the oven has broken down or you do not have an oven? This is a great way to cook a pizza under the grill or camping stove that has a grill under. This works better with a pre-bought or home made base that you are going to add toppings to. 

1) First of all you need to cook the base. Place the base under a hot grill and slowly turn the Pizza round until the whole of the base is lightly browned. (If you have a Grill as wide as the Pizza you wont need to turn it.)
2) Now that one side is cooked, turn the Pizza over. If you like Crispy bases, put the Pizza back under the grill to cook the other side until lightly browned. If you do not like "Thin and Crispy" do not put the Pizza under the grill again until you have put the toppings on.
3) Spread either sliced tomatoes or a tomatoe base of your choice over the Pizza leaving a gap around the edge. and Grill for 2 minutes.
4) Add the toppings of your choice ending in a layer of cheese.
5)Place Pizza back under grill (don't forget to keep turning it if your grill is not wide enough to cover the width of the Pizza) Once the cheese has melted and starts to brown, Your pizza is ready to enjoy!
Top Tip!
If you are a real Pizza lover, and carry a Pizza stone around with you, you can put the Pizza Stone under the grill until its piping hot. then put the base on top of it. No need to cook both sides as the stone will cook the base while you are cooking the top.
Green Bees


----------



## lebesset (Sep 27, 2009)

you cannot be serious , as johnny mac used to say

presumably  you have a frying pan which is big enough to take a pizza , non stick is best
buy one of the flat aluminium ventilated covers of the correct diameter [ virtually every supermarket in spain and most in france , 2-3 euro's , have seen in UK

pizza in pan [ even frozen !] cover on , lowest possible gas , when base is cooked topping will be nicely done by the reflected heat 

total time to prepare, 30 seconds 

eat


----------



## bevdrew (Sep 27, 2009)

I always make my own pizza dough, so could adapt this grill method to suit. A supply of home-made dough will keep for 2-3 days in a poly bag,  in the fridge, longer if frozen. Very handy if urge for pizza crops up in the middle of nowhere - just add anything you fancy from fridge/cupboard and cheese!


----------



## Firefox (Sep 27, 2009)

I use the frying pan method if I've got a hob.

Another way is to use microwave with a grill. Microwave first for general heating and then grill to crisp it up. Turn upside down on a microwave safe plate. The topping may need a bit of rearranging when you turn it back over to do the top at the end.


----------



## fairways18 (Sep 28, 2009)

I find the nearest pizza hut.........


----------



## Firefox (Sep 29, 2009)

...and there's always the folded pizza method with a thinnish base. 

Grill the top and then fold in half to grill the base in two stages. Who needs an oven!


----------



## Don (Oct 2, 2009)

My Skillet or My Cobb.
Skillet if just a pizza.
Cobb if other items as well.

Don


----------



## mlynnf50 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Cob*

Hello Don,  got any receipes for the cob....


----------

